

Subversion Submitted to Become a Project at The Apache Software Foundation - mcantelon
http://www.apache.org/foundation/press/pr_2009_11_04.html

======
scrame
Oh good, I was just thinking earlier today that subversion didn't have enough
XML Configuration.

------
mantas
blah, GIT is the way to go

~~~
michaelcampbell
Perhaps, but this is not about the best SCM tool. I'm not sure SVN needs the
warm wing of Apache, but I don't think it hurts, either.

